

Overall I was happy with the license conditions... - samh
http://www.samonsoftware.com/?p=432

======
devinj
See, I don't know. I sort of understand the appeal of having a one-sentence
license you can just give people, but at the same time I like attribution, and
the WTFPL doesn't offer that. In fact, it explicitly gives it away. Are people
allowed to take my work and pretend its theirs? I don't know. I'm guessing it
depends on the legal system. I definitely don't like that.

It's not like BSD or MIT licenses are much longer (and the size of my LICENSE
file doesn't keep me up at night). And "you can do WTF you want" is about as
short as "it's MIT-licensed", and carries almost the same meaning.

